

Free this weekend - Growth Hacking Guide - xpop2027
http://www.amazon.com/Growth-Hacking-Becoming-Hacker-ebook/dp/B00EJNQIWS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-10&qid=1376687003

======
summerlunch
Nice! Does Amazon regularly offer free eBooks?

~~~
xpop2027
Nope, Kindle promotion just for the weekend!

